# sugestions on 20 gal zoa garden



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi i have set up a 20 gal zoa/paly garden looking for feed back and suggestions 

its a rimless tank will have a heater a power-head and a zetlight nano touch for equipment.. 
what do you guys think about sand no sand ?

because live rock is diffrent density wise per pound i will describe how much i have and plan to use base ball wise its got about 13-15 base ball wise for rock.
no sand yet, unless u guys think i should add sand there wont be any fish but i think 2 cleaner shrimp or shrimp of some sort red scarlets coral banded that sort of thing 
it will be mostly zoas mabie some beginner lps frog spawn acans exc 

no hermits only a few reef snails 5-10 ish 
any thing im mising ?
all coment good and bad welcome


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey Scott, San or no sand is up to you. If you do put some in, do a thin layer? I would reconsider having no fish as zoos and most LPS like "dirty" water. Maybe consider a lawnmower or bicolour Benny, or maybe a small school of pajama cardinals?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

wow that sounds cool ok a school of bangi cardinal it is


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

If you could get a mated pair then wOOt


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

wow ! i like that idea ! thanks


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

It is always challenge to find tank breed bangaii cardinal. You might need to pay premium for it. Or u will need to either pay high price for them or gamble with maybe 4 to 6 young wild caught ones and hope they pair up and survive. Then return the rest.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

would a pair of black clowns work ? or a pair of normal clowns i dont feel like buying 6 fish and trying to cach 4 lol


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

you will pick up a actual pair then its fine, if not, make sure pick up a much larger one and a much smaller one so it would be easier to pair up. For your small tank, if you got 2 similar size clown, they will try to kill each other till 1 became the dominant one and turn into female


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

mm ok so i vould buy one wate a month then buy another ? or just pick a small one and a big one ?


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Pick up them at the same time with 1 is much larger than the other, that way the larger one wil become the female without much fight


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Call before they are gone...

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/wholesale-tropicals-89/out-business-sale-38345/


----------

